# I Met AJ and Chris from "Overhaulin'"



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

I've become a big fan of TLC's _Overhaulin'_, the Chip Foose show hosted by the impossibly good-looking duo of Adrienne "AJ" Janic and Chris Jacobs.

We had a World of Wheels show here in Phoenix over the weekend, and my buddy and I took our boys (ages 5-9) to see it. Chris and AJ were there signing autographs, and we managed to time it so we were first in line.

What a nice couple of folks. My five-year-old was first up on the platform where Chris and AJ were seated, and instead of walking in front of the table, he walked behind it. In fact, my little boy walked right up to Chris, who intercepted him and talked to him for a while.

AJ, as expected, is stunning. Seriously, I've rarely seen a better-looking human being in my entire life. I told her how much my whole family enjoys watching the show, and how having a girl on the crew makes it palatable for my wife. "And that works out pretty good for you, too, huh?" she smiled. She was very gracious and good with my kids. I noted later, when I checked the autograph card she'd signed for me, that it said "Big Kiss" and had a heart on it. She does that for everyone, I gather, but it nevertheless makes a great display piece and conversation starter here in my office.

Nice folks. I'm an even bigger fan than I was before!


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

AJ is much more of a looker than the girl they had before, who now hosts Spike TV's morning auto shows. 

But AJ is barely a crew member...all I ever see her do is break glass and push cars.


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Kamau said:


> AJ is much more of a looker than the girl they had before, who now hosts Spike TV's morning auto shows.
> 
> But AJ is barely a crew member...all I ever see her do is break glass and push cars.


Not true, at least for one episode. AJ actually switches places with Chip and she is the designer. It was a 63 Mercury Comet.


----------



## 242379 (Dec 3, 2006)

AJ 
arty: 
arty: 
:cheers 
:agree 
I'm jealous.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Kamau said:


> AJ is much more of a looker than the girl they had before, who now hosts Spike TV's morning auto shows.
> 
> But AJ is barely a crew member...all I ever see her do is break glass and push cars.


:agree


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Kamau said:


> AJ is barely a crew member...all I ever see her do is break glass and push cars.


I'd agree that AJ doesn't contribute much in terms of the actual "overhaul," but that's not her job. She's the hostess, the face on the show that keeps it human, fun, and moving along. She does all the segues when there are scene changes. Without her, you'd have the auto equivalent of Norm on _New Yankee Workshop_.

The coolest thing about AJ (other than the fact that she's drop-dead gorgeous) is that she's so fun-spirited and lends the show real personality. She's got that twinkle in her eye that tells you there's a little mischief in her, while at the same time she's down-to-earth and approachable.

She was that way in person, too--totally normal and not stuck up. I was impressed.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

sounds like someones got a crush...


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Silver Bullet said:


> sounds like someones got a crush...


Um . . . yeah. Pretty much goes without saying.

Lucky for me, my wife's even better-looking.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll take Courtney Hansen (the original hostess) over Adrienne Janic (aka AJ) any day.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Danic Patriac Anyone She a 4 and 3/4 But she a 5 Cause she can drive Like a bat ouy of hell


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

MJGTOWISH, I'd forgotten about her! She hosted on Spike a few seasons back.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Aug 3, 2006)

Danic Patriac's over rated haha


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, maybe I'll get to meet Danica, too. She lives somewhere near here.


----------



## IDONTLIKEIRAQ38 (Mar 6, 2007)

I know this may sound like blasphemy, but I would love to see what they would do to fix the "bland" styling of the GTO. I am not really a mustang fan but I have to admit that the Foose mustang is a very good looking car. Wouldnt mind seeing AJ and a Goat in the same room, almost too much sexy.


----------



## sniper.x611 (Jan 30, 2007)

Not to be a downer but, shes NOT that hot.... maybe you older guys just aren't picky with a** anymore... Her nose? her bodys alright, but unless she has the hottest voice I'd barely give her a 7... just my 2 cents


----------



## Aikidostudent (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone,

Either one of those two chicks can ride, on my white horse anytimearty: :rofl:


----------

